# Saudi woman beheaded for 'witchcraft and sorcery'



## Ringel05 (Dec 13, 2011)

You have got to be kidding me!!!!!



> (CNN) -- A woman was beheaded in Saudi Arabia for practicing witchcraft and sorcery, the kingdom's Interior Ministry said, prompting Amnesty International to call for a halt in executions there.
> 
> Amina bint Abdel Halim Nassar was executed Monday for having "committed the practice of witchcraft and sorcery," according to an Interior Ministry statement. Nassar was investigated before her arrest and was "convicted of what she was accused of based on the law," the statement said. Her beheading took place in the Qariyat province of the region of Al-Jawf, the ministry said.


Saudi woman beheaded for 'witchcraft and sorcery' - CNN.com


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 13, 2011)

Yet, a Saudi man gets prison and whip lashes for raping his daughter.


----------



## techieny (Dec 13, 2011)

for sorcery alone they just do half the head !


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 13, 2011)

I have half a mind to rep that.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 13, 2011)

Now you know why Strollingbones won't go to Saudi Arabia?


----------



## rdean (Dec 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jqQYedt-EU&]**BEST VERSION** OF SARAH&#39;S WITCH EXORCISM - YouTube[/ame]

Obviously, witchcraft is "real".


----------



## JStone (Dec 13, 2011)

On a positive note, her chronic migraines are now cured forever.  Praise allah!


----------



## Si modo (Dec 13, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> You have got to be kidding me!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Animals.


----------



## JStone (Dec 13, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > You have got to be kidding me!!!!!
> ...



No virgins for you.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 13, 2011)

JStone said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Well that's a blessing.  What would I do with a bunch of virgins?


----------



## JohnA (Dec 13, 2011)

And these are the ragheads  obama stood in front  of and bowed


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Dec 13, 2011)

Where is Arthur Miller when you need him!


----------



## Sallow (Dec 13, 2011)

It's cool that people like this..own FOX propaganda and work behind the scenes to effect US policy.

Like in Iraq. Next up Iran.

Good job boys!


----------



## Si modo (Dec 13, 2011)

Sallow said:


> It's cool that people like this..own FOX propaganda and work behind the scenes to effect US policy.
> 
> Like in Iraq. Next up Iran.
> 
> Good job boys!


Only drunken assholes would praise these animals.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 13, 2011)

JohnA said:


> And these are the ragheads  obama stood in front  of and bowed



Well at least there was no smoochy smoochy.

Like from Conservative hero and icon, George W. Bush.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRhDzpJV2TM&feature=related]Brokeback Bush: thetruth.7p.com - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Dec 13, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > It's cool that people like this..own FOX propaganda and work behind the scenes to effect US policy.
> ...



Or bloodthirsty conservatives.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 13, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Where is Arthur Miller when you need him!



Alas, all played out.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 13, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


You use this woman's tragic death to try to make a partisan point?

Yeah, you're an asshole.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes sir ree!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXB8avpzMyI]Crowd Cheers Executions At GOP Debate - Rick Perry On Death Penalty - YouTube[/ame]

Nothing like a good ol' fashion execution!


----------



## Si modo (Dec 13, 2011)

You are a sick fuck when you are drunk.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 13, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Yeah, but I don't like killers..and their enablers.

Like you.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 13, 2011)

Si modo said:


> You are a sick fuck when you are drunk.



Told you..I ain't drunk..

And I ain't a "sick fuck".

Sick fucks are the ones who support the assholes that let a bunch of Saudis blow a major part of my city to hell.

Got it?


----------



## syrenn (Dec 13, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> You have got to be kidding me!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And why does this not surprise me?


----------



## Si modo (Dec 13, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


You need to sober up.

You're embarrassing yourself.  At least, you should be embarrassed.

Pay attention to the woman who was the victim, drunk.


----------



## JohnA (Dec 13, 2011)

Sallow said:


> JohnA said:
> 
> 
> > And these are the ragheads  obama stood in front  of and bowed
> ...



 your right they are both butt kissing lying creeps


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Dec 13, 2011)

I think Sallow has a point.  In the face of such atrocities why does the USA turn a blind eye?


----------



## Si modo (Dec 13, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> I think Sallow has a point.  In the face of such atrocities why does the USA turn a blind eye?


That's it.  Invade them.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Dec 13, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > I think Sallow has a point.  In the face of such atrocities why does the USA turn a blind eye?
> ...



Now that isn't constructive is it?

Seriously, we should huff and puff on a message board and thats it?  When does the fight for human rights thing come into play?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 13, 2011)

The woman knew that she was engaging in criminal activity and got caught.

She was arrested and given a fair and legal trial in her country.

She was found guilty and sentenced.

The sentence was lawfully carried out.

So what's the problem??


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Dec 13, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The woman knew that she was engaging in criminal activity and got caught.
> 
> She was arrested and given a fair and legal trial in her country.
> 
> ...



Within the pretext of "her country" I agree.  This is my point, The USA is in bed with with SA, why the outrage?  'Tis tragic nonetheless.


----------



## JStone (Dec 13, 2011)

On a positive note, at least, she won't be further beaten by her husband for being disobedient, according to the religion of pieces and the benificent allah


----------



## Jos (Dec 14, 2011)

Would it have been less barbaric to kill by lethal injection as they still do in the US?


----------



## Sallow (Dec 14, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > I think Sallow has a point.  In the face of such atrocities why does the USA turn a blind eye?
> ...



That should have happened after 9/11. It didn't.

You guys are so bad with "connecting the dots". It shows. 9/11 is a brilliant example of that. And instead of learning..and using the facts to guide action, the Bush administration fowarded it's agenda. Which by the way was the very same agenda as the Saudis. The Iraqi invasion.

Saudi Arabia is also an example of conservativism run amuck. It's a theocratic kingdom. Although now it's started to incorporate sham elections to keep it's people and the international community, happy. The Saudi leaders take absolutely no responsibility for their actions. None. They glean all most of the nations wealth to do things like build themselves mansions and travel around the world, being playboys.

The Saudi's next target is Iran.

And who are the attack dogs echoing their master's orders?


----------



## Sallow (Dec 14, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The woman knew that she was engaging in criminal activity and got caught.
> ...



Very much so. In fact..they control some of our media.

What a mess.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 14, 2011)

Many countries have laws and carry out punishments that Americans consider barbaric and cruel.

On the other hand; No nation in Europe has the death penalty for any crime.

And European people think the United States is totally barbaric and backwards for still allowing the death penalty.


----------



## JStone (Dec 14, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Many countries have laws and carry out punishments that Americans consider barbaric and cruel.



How many Western countries permit beating disobedient muslimas like the Quran and shariah allow, you freak?

Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world: THE BARBARIC TREATMENT OF WOMEN IN ISLAM


> When it comes to speak about women in Islam, now I am free.  But I cannot forget my niece.  She was forced to marry her cousin when she was 10, he was over 40.  Her marriage was valid and legalized under the Islamic shariah [law] because Muhammad, the prophet of Islam, married his second wife when she was 6, he was over 50.
> 
> I always remember my niece coming back to her father's house begging him not to send her back to her husband.  He would say in Islam it is a shame for a woman to leave her husband's house.  God will reward you for obeying him.
> 
> ...


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up3yuQDAWKQ]Wafa Sultan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Dec 14, 2011)

On a positive note, she no longer has to be continually humiliated following a bogus cult of islime concocted by an illiterate, cave-dwelling pedophile and caravan hijacker.  Thank allah for that.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 14, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> You have got to be kidding me!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sad thing is our government is very good friends with the Saudi government and Royal Family.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 14, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



I don't like the Saudis anymore than anyone here, but invading Saudi Arabia would have catastrophic circumstances. Saudi Arabia is considered hollowed ground by Muslims, we would face an insurgency that would make Iraq and Afghanistan look like a picnic, not to mention the price of gas would fly through the roof.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 14, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> I think Sallow has a point.  In the face of such atrocities why does the USA turn a blind eye?



We have a crucial need for Saudi oil, they need our Military aid and training, not to mention the Saudi Royal Family has $10 trillion sitting in US Banks.


----------



## JStone (Dec 14, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > I think Sallow has a point.  In the face of such atrocities why does the USA turn a blind eye?
> ...



Most US oil is from domestic sources, Canada, Venezuela and Mexico.  Given Israel's vast shale oil resources, the Saudi royal family will eventually be just rich troglodytes


----------



## JStone (Dec 14, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Let's tear down that ridiculous kabah in mecca that houses the pagan black meteorite that the ignorant muslimes think was sent by their fictional allah and build a combination Jewish synagogue, Christian church and Buddhist/Hindu temple


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 14, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



this would also make an invasion with heavy trucks, tanks etc. very difficult.


----------



## JStone (Dec 14, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Yes sir ree!
> 
> Crowd Cheers Executions At GOP Debate - Rick Perry On Death Penalty - YouTube
> 
> Nothing like a good ol' fashion execution!



No beheadings, however. That's the way of allah 

Always remember: Quran sez to beat your disobedient muslima if she isn't beheaded.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 14, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



L.K is  now down to critiquing spelling. Truly not a relevant bone in his body.

@ High Gravity

I agree. There would be 500 million Muslims working against a US invasion of Saudi Arabia.   As well, America has large pools (trillions of dollars) of 'debt restructured' Saudi oil even though they do not avail themselves of that oil.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 14, 2011)

Ropey said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



We are in too deep with the Saudis right now, besides all the oil and arms deals we have with them they also have $10 trillion in US Banks which nobody is talking about.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 14, 2011)

Ropey said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



i have at least two very relevant humeri.


----------



## JStone (Dec 14, 2011)

On a positive note, at least, the Saudi troglodytes can now claim to be getting a-head


----------



## lizzie (Dec 14, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> I think Sallow has a point. In the face of such atrocities why does the USA turn a blind eye?


 
Because we can't save the whole freaking world. Libs over here raise hell when we try to do something to "westernize" the ME region, then they raise hell because we turn a blind eye to the atrocities that have been happening over there for eons.


----------



## JStone (Dec 14, 2011)

Hopefully, she wasn't gang raped prior to execution as they do in Iran allahu akbar


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Dec 14, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > I think Sallow has a point.  In the face of such atrocities why does the USA turn a blind eye?
> ...



Acknowledged. And this is the sad part, our righting the wrongs are directly aligned with what we gain/lose.  This is reality.  But we need to be more aware, as a culture, that we support this hypocrisy and in turn support beheading women for witchcraft.  Extreme? Yes, but the bottom line is, we really don't care about this woman.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Dec 14, 2011)

lizzie said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > I think Sallow has a point. In the face of such atrocities why does the USA turn a blind eye?
> ...



The USA should not try to westernize any country.  But it should recognize (and its citizens) that our actions inadvertently support these activities.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 14, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



There was much more reason to invade Saudi Arabia..then Iraq. They were waist deep in 9/11..because they wanted Iraq attacked.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Dec 14, 2011)

Remember, folks, the Saudis are our friends. Show a little respect for cultural diversity.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Dec 14, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> lizzie said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



There's nothing inadvertent about it. The west openly allows this behavior without question. Maybe some schmoe might come on TV to condemn crap like this, but we all know they're doing it for show. If the west were so hot to trot over democracy, where are the jets over Syria? Drop bombs on a crazy old dude and his entourage in Libya, to "support the people." Wow, that takes iron nuts. Wait a minute, wait just a second, ummm hey, there's a whole slew of scumbags crapping all over their own people. Meh. We don't want to interfere. They'll be okay. 
Bitch ass niggas.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Dec 14, 2011)

SillyWabbit said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > lizzie said:
> ...



While I agree that the USA governing/political machine knows darn well, I give citizens the benefit of the doubt.  I do not believe that most citizens of the USA directly such activities, in fact I believe the opposite to be true therefore I use the word inadvertent.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 14, 2011)

Sallow said:


> JohnA said:
> 
> 
> > And these are the ragheads  obama stood in front  of and bowed
> ...



Here's a dedication for you and Bush....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIs5StN8J-0]Animotion - Obsession - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SillyWabbit (Dec 14, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



While I am pretty sure most US citizens do not support chopping a woman's head off over some bizarro charges like witchcraft or some such nonsense, I am just as sure that they know it's no accident Saudi Arabia and countries with a similar relationship to the US get away with murder. We pick and choose the despots we remove and those we support, without respect for their true crimes, their religion, or their behavior, to the extent these things may or may not interfere with our achieving our goals, and we know it. 
It also helps when the despot involved might be a little harder to take down than Saddam or Gaddafi.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Dec 14, 2011)

SillyWabbit said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > SillyWabbit said:
> ...



This is where we disagree.  I see the majority of the USA public living in denial of the country's dirty little secrets.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jos said:


> Would it have been less barbaric to kill by lethal injection as they still do in the US?


Yup, we still execute witches in this country but instead of burning them at the stake we kill them by lethal injection............ just because they're witches.........


----------



## Crackerjack (Dec 14, 2011)

Remember this sort of thing next time you fill your gas tank or turn on your gas range in the kitchen.

Buying foreign oil instead of drilling domestically enables just this sort of thing.  Hope you environmentalists are happy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 14, 2011)

JohnA said:


> And these are the ragheads  obama stood in front  of and bowed



Shit, he'd suck their dicks if they'd open the curtains!


----------



## JStone (Dec 15, 2011)

gallantwarrior said:


> JohnA said:
> 
> 
> > And these are the ragheads  obama stood in front  of and bowed
> ...



He almost did when he bowed to the head towelhead.


----------



## theliq (Dec 15, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> You have got to be kidding me!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 kidding!!!!!!!! Ringel,NO but Deja Vu  you must have been thinking of SALEM and the burning of witches,remember don't throw stones if you live in a glass house.just museing.......tl


----------



## theliq (Dec 15, 2011)

jstone said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > johna said:
> ...


 !!!!!suck,suck on


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2011)

theliq said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > You have got to be kidding me!!!!!
> ...



Salem witch trials....... 1692........... What's the date today.............. ?  I know it's difficult but try to keep up.


----------



## Douger (Dec 15, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > You have got to be kidding me!!!!!
> ...


Your masters ancestors liked the idea.......when they weren't busy slaughtering "red savages)
Salem witch trials - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2011)

Douger said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Another one lost in the past go figure.........


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 15, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



maybe in app. 400 years, the wahhabis will have progressed as well.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 15, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...



Another one lost in the future, go figure......


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 15, 2011)

theliq said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > You have got to be kidding me!!!!!
> ...



The Salem Witch Trials were hundreds of years ago you stupid fuck.


----------



## JStone (Dec 15, 2011)

Douger said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Only Islime advocates physical and mental abuse of women.

Quran:  Allah has made men superior to women because men spend their wealth to support them. Therefore, virtuous women are obedient, and they are to guard their unseen parts as Allah has guarded them. As for women whom you fear will rebel, admonish them first, and then send them to a separate bed, and then beat them. But if they are obedi-ent after that, then do nothing further; surely Allah is exalted and great!


----------



## theliq (Dec 15, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 Thats true Ringel,I was merely reflecting on how witches were treated in the past,the decision to burn women or drown them in the middle ages,was instigated by the church in England and Europe,to eliminate womens influence on society at the time,which was huge.

Funny how you never heard of men being treated like this at the time....Salem and the Plymouth Brethren were a throw back from the middle ages.

The Saudis are a complete pack of Shits,the country is run by a corrupt family,shame the US need such people at this time......I have been to Saudi and witnessed a double beheading some 15 years ago from my hotel window sixty metres from the act.I do not recommend such viewing by anyone that does not have a very strong constitution.Ringel it wasn't a single blow,whilst one person held the hair and bent the neck to the side,three cuts were made to the right side,head then yanked to the left and one massive blow decapitated the head,blood spurting everywhere(it was a man and woman who had committed adultery)It was shocking to watch,but the all male throng seemed to enjoy the macarbe spectacle,this has nothing by the way to do with Islam,it is but Saudi CUSTOM,and revolting it is.

It was so well organized as within minutes the bodies were trucked off,and sand shovelled over the blooded area,within twenty minutes,there were folk strolling to the market,it was surreal.....just ordinary people going about their business. As if nothing had occurred.!!!!

steven


----------



## JStone (Dec 15, 2011)

theliq said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Where does the Bible say to burn witches, dink?  Or, are you just too uneducated to be able to discern that there are those who have violated the Bible?

The Quran sez women are mentally deficient and can be beaten.  Next thing you know, the muslime troglodytes are chopping their pretty heads off allahu akbar

The Saudis give good head


----------



## theliq (Dec 15, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 See above post,Gravity,time in many ways is irrelevant but merely a reminder to the thought/mentality of a certain time,and how some still think and behave today....which often is the same,only the names have changed anyway you have much to learn regarding your societies addiction to violence and violent acts,not everyone is as stupid as you vulgarly assume.
The Saudis can be barbaric,but then hanging and other forms of execution can and are barbaric.....that are used throughout the world including the USA.
                                                                                         Time for you to stop you habitual knee jerk aggressive,abusive reaction,and start to elucidate more.

You are at times a lazy poster.tl


----------



## JStone (Dec 15, 2011)

theliq said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



So, you can't show us where the Bible says to burn witches, after all.  No worries, you're allowed to be dumb  It's the only thing you do well


----------



## theliq (Dec 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 There is certainly something mentally wrong with you,what has the reading of the Bible to do with this,the mention of "church" must be motivating your thought.

Stoney,you need educating....the church in its many guises,used repression to establish their different religions....elimination of the Nostics,Catholics against the Carthas the list goes on and on .........the first 6 Popes were politicians,look you know absolutely nothing,there is no point in me continuing...other than requsting you to read the birth and formation and doctrine of different religions,how they fought each other and the wars that ensued.

Shape UP or Ship OUT Stoney because your education is now showing you up.steve


----------



## JStone (Dec 15, 2011)

theliq said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You're allowed to be dumb.  Jesus did not say women were mentally deficient nor did he advocate beating them and subjecting them to mental abuse as in Islime.

Now, even you know, fool


----------



## theliq (Dec 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...


WHAT HAS THIS ALL TO DO WITH MY POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!steven


----------



## JStone (Dec 15, 2011)

theliq said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Some well-intended advice for you: Take an introduction to comparative religion course so you don't humiliate yourself on the internet with your complete ignorance of the subject matter.

A basic English course would help you, too.  You are unable to form a coherent thought

My dog can out-debate you


----------



## lizzie (Dec 15, 2011)

Sallow said:


> JohnA said:
> 
> 
> > And these are the ragheads obama stood in front of and bowed
> ...


 
I take it you don't keep up with Saudi custom much.


----------



## theliq (Dec 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...


??????AND THE ONLY THING YOU DO IS OUT DEBATE YOURSELF,BUT ITS EASY TO PRESS THE REPETITION BUTTON,but a Monkey could do it better of course.!!!!!!You never answer a question,just a question to a question>>>>>>>did you ever attend school??????


----------



## JStone (Dec 15, 2011)

theliq said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



If I debated myself, at least I'd be doing so with someone possessing a high IQ.

I would call you a joke, but, that would be denigrating to jokes.

When might you learn to form a coherent thought?  In this lifetime?


----------



## theliq (Dec 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...


 What is your IQ Stoney....goodness I must be thick,I NEVER REALIZED YOU HAD A STELLAR IQ and methinks neither did anyone else on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JStone (Dec 15, 2011)

theliq said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Your incoherent, freakish posts resemble what one might expect from Charles Manson.  Is that you, Charlie?


----------



## theliq (Dec 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...


 Sorry VERY CLEAR,unless you are having a PSYCHOTIC episope.tl


----------



## JStone (Dec 15, 2011)

theliq said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You have zero reputational points and when I put my cursor on the bar on your page in the upper right corner, it says you're off the charts.

That pretty much sums it up for you, freak


----------



## theliq (Dec 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...


WRONG AGAIN POOR Stoney,I stand predominate,I am one of a handful who stand up to be counted,being intelligent and brilliant always brings our the Green Giant in lesser souls,who like the RUNT standing behind the Bully,merely snipe at the edges,in this case total negging,thats cool though, because I deal in integrity,and unlike the weak on here..I HAVE NEVER NEGGED ANYONE from recollection,because its pathetic,both in concept and implementation.....it rewards the obsequious,the clique's and the feeble minded and nasty.

So to be Negged So Much(Hopefully the Most)Means I'm Doing My Job,I'm theliq and I'm a Winner...........as a foot note..Si Mado why so many Neggs,stop using reverse psycology to make me love you,I have met women like you before...I am not the Man for You but maybe you'll have a chance with Stoney.     theliq What is your IQ Stoney,you never did say.


----------



## JStone (Dec 16, 2011)

theliq said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



When might you learn to form a coherent thought? In this life?


----------



## Nadarkhanian (Dec 28, 2011)

Back to reality for a moment, one of the things I always struggle with is entire longstanding arguments that have no foundation. Witchcraft? Sorcery? It's shameful that any adult could decide to take someone's life based on something like that.


----------



## Abishai100 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Media Mutton*


The Middle East is reputed to be very stern socially and philosophically.  In the USA, people ponder wearing Scarecrow costumes for Halloween 2014 and talk about pagan conversation is much more lax.

American history is laid with stories about witchcraft persecutions that are considered socially regrettable.

Witchcraft itself is a practice that is globally considered complicated.  This Middle East incident serves as an example of the power of modern news/media in creating layman dialogue about the economic proliferation of spicy dialogue.




Recipes for the Kitchen Witch - Kitchen Witch Corner


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 29, 2014)

amazing how long the thread has been around.


----------

